# lots of questions...



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi...I recently wanted to get a good digital SLR, but I don't know much about cameras. What camera would you recommend? (please remember student+aquariums=poor) What type of lens should I use? I'm just going to be taking pictures of my aquarium, wildlife, family...those stuff. I also posted on a photography forum, but their replies were too difficult to comprehend...ex: Get the Nikon D70 with the 40/20 lens....(I just made that up)

Also, does anyone know any link that teach you how to use photoshop?

Thanks!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anybody?

thanks...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

> student+aquariums=poor


So what is your budget? A good digital SLR (eg Nikon D50/D70s or Cannon Rebel and Rebel XT) with decent lens is not cheap.

I recently purchased the Nikon D70s with the standard 18-70mm zoom lens and I love it. I use it underwater as well so the budget skyrocketed with the addition of the housing and flash...

My Nikon D70s with the lens cost around US$ 1,300 but was purchase here in Switzerland so you can probably get it cheaper. The D50 is cheaper and is a great digital SLR entry level camera.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Jeff,

As Laith said, a lot depends on how much money you're going to spend. If you have no experience in cameras, I would not recommend getting a D-SLR. If you do have some experience using cameras, I would suggest you look at the entry level D-SLR's that are out there. Check out the review section here: http://www.photo.net/ and here: http://www.photographyreview.com/ for some excellent reviews on D- SLR's.

If you have a film SLR currently, it's best to go with the same brand since you will probably be able to use your existing lenses with the new body. Personally, I am a Canon shooter and I think the digital Rebel XT is a real nice camera for the price.

Regarding photoshop, the learning curve for that program is incredibly steep and long. Though for basic photography, you really only need to use a few things. I would suggest going to a bookstore and browsing through some books on photoshop for photographers and get an idea of what you will use it for. Then you can zero in on more specific things like levels, curves, sharpening, etc.

HTH.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for your response.

My budget for a camera would be around $500. Looking at the lens prices at an online camera shop cost about $700! But I think that depends on the lens type. I don't have a film SLR camera right now, but I do have a digital Minolta DiMAGE G500 camera right now. It's the one that was on sale at Costco about two? years ago. Thanks for the link, I will take a look at it.

How does the lens work? For example: Canon EF 135mm f/2.8 w/Soft Focus 

What does EF, 135mm, f/2.8 mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What does EF, 135mm, f/2.8 mean?


 EF is Canon's designation for an autofocus lens.

135mm is the size of the lens meaning it is a 'medium' telephoto lens - imagine you are looking through binoculars. Telephoto lenses bring distant objects closer. The higher the number the more the magnification of the distant object. I would not recommend a 135 if the tank is what you're mostly going to be shooting.

f/2.8 refers to the maximum aperture of the lens. This refers to the light gathering ability of the lens.

A Canon 135mm, f/2.8 lens is not a cheap lens!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for your clarification on the subject! I know it is expensive...it's like $800? for one! So if I just buy the camera body, should I go with a 35mm camera lens?

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> So if I just buy the camera body, should I go with a 35mm camera lens?


If you buy the body alone, you must buy a lens otherwise you can't take any pics!

The Digital Rebel is around $800 for body alone. Actually if you check B&H (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?A=search&Q=&b=8&mnp=0.0&mxp=0.0&shs=&ci=1082&ac=&Submit.x=4&Submit.y=11 they have a Rebel kit with an 18-55 lens for under $800!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you should save up and buy a DSLR when you can afford it, they are so much better than the point and shoot, and a lot more convinient than a 35mm. But it is NOT a cheap hobby. First you need the camera, the body of a Rebel XT (what I'm picking up tomorrow) goes for about 700 (Bert, you need to start shopping at samy's) then any lense you get will add at least 80 to the price. I like the 50mm for shooting fish, that is also a pretty inexpensive lense. But when you're done, you will be spending at least 800.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I'm leaning towards the digital rebel. Were is samy's?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.samys.com/stores.php if one of those isn't close to you, you can order online as well. They have some of the best prices I've found.
http://www.samys.com/product.php?ItemNo=CANO0206B003
however, like I said, if you are going to be shooting mostly fish I'd encourage you to buy a body and a 50mm lense, opposed to the xt with the kit 18-55mm. http://www.samys.com/product.php?ItemNo=CANOC216241 I think that is the one. Honestly, in the hobby of photography, I am a bystander about to dive in. I play with my boyfriends 20D and ask questions, but I have little hands on experiance.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I'm pretty close to one of the stores. I'll check it out on monday.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know that the 50mm is the right one. Maybe this 60mm: http://www.samys.com/product.php?ItemNo=CANO0284B002

I know Tony has done considerable research on the Canon lenses and can probably offer some decent reasoning.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

All the pictures of my fish I just posted were with a 50, seemed to work out very well.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, I'm not arguing that. But I wonder how close in you can get with that particular lens. The 60mm is built as a macro lens, which should yield better DOF IIRC.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't used a 60mm yet, but I'm sure it is great. However, 50mm is about a third of the cost of a 60. If it were me, I'd start with the 50, especially while absorbing the cost of a new DSLR purchase, and buy the 60 later if I saw fit.


----------

